# New Batman Begins Wallpaper



## ReformedWretch (Dec 28, 2004)




----------



## Irishcat922 (Dec 28, 2004)

He needs to read Rom. 12:19-20


----------



## luvroftheWord (Dec 28, 2004)

His suit looks weird.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 28, 2004)

Craig, his suite is FLEXABLE this time. He can crouch, bend his neck, etc. This movie is going to actually be a realistic, gritty, detective type film based on the comics!

Not a cartoony peice of junk.

It should be great.


----------



## luvroftheWord (Dec 28, 2004)

Yeah, that's what I'm hoping.


----------

